# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  την γνωμη σας για πολυμετρο

## dionisis92

σκεφτομαι να αγορασω ενα δευτερο πολυμετρο φτηνο σχετικα μεχρι 50 ευρο και ψαχνοντας επεσε το ματι μου εδω 
http://www.uni-trend.com/UT70A.html 
εχει παρα πολλες επιλογες για μετρησεις κυριως για πυκνωτες και πηνια που θελω και μου αρεσε παρα πολυ το χοντρο λαστιχενιο προστατευτικο επισεις μου εκανε εντυπωση  η μεγαλη αντισταση που μετραει 2GΩ :W00t:   και το μονο μονο κακο ειναι το manual range  αλλα αυτο δεν με πειραζει 

πια ειναι η γνωμη σας για αυτο το πολυμετρο αξιζει να το αγορασω κοστιζει 50 περιπου απο ebay 

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΒΟΛΙΚΑ

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Δείχνεις παγιδευμένος σε ένα όριο τιμής στο οποίο δεν υπάρχουν αξιόλογες προτάσεις. 
Η θα πρέπει να το τριπλασιάσεις, η αλλιώς να κάνεις ότι έκανες και στο πρώτο, δηλαδή μια μισό αποτυχημένη αγορά. 
Ο αντίλογος περί ερασιτεχνικής χρήσης ή επαγγελματικής χρήσης, είναι χαζομάρες.
Το καλό εργαλείο θα σε συντροφεύει για τα επόμενα δέκα χρόνια, θα έχει ταχύτητα, και θα σε προστατεύει ταυτόχρονα.

Μερικές ιδέες μπορείς να πάρεις εδώ.  http://www.ittsb.eu/
Από ότι βλέπεις υπάρχουν και μικρότερα μοντέλα τις ίδιας σειράς σε χαμηλά χρήματα. 
Που σημαίνει από τα 130 και πάνω. 
Σου εύχομαι καλή αναζήτηση στο όνειρο.  :Smile:

----------


## Andreou George

Διονύση, ποιο πολύμετρο έχεις τώρα; (Πιστεύω ότι το 2ο σου θα πρέπει να έχει καλύτερα χαρακτηριστικά από το πρώτο)

Το συγκεκριμένο θα έλεγα να το αποφύγεις, με αυτά τα λεφτά μπορείς να βρεις καλύτερο με διπλάσια counts (ή αλλιώς κοίτα για 3 3/4 digits και πάνω),
να έχει ακόμα autoranging (και κουμπί για manual range), και dual display (αρκετά χρήσιμο!)

Αν αυτό που χρειάζεσαι είναι να μετράς πυκνωτές-πηνία όπως λες, καλύτερα να πάρεις ένα φτηνό LCR meter (κάπου 60 ευρώ είχα πάρει το δικό μου από e-mimikos) που πιστεύω θα σε καλύψει (δε ξέρω τι ακριβώς χρήση θες να κάνεις).

Όπως λέει και ο Κυριάκος όμως, συμφωνώ, το πολύμετρο είναι το βασικότερο εργαλείο, και σήμερα μάλιστα έχουν βελτιωθεί πάρα πολύ τα οργανα αυτά σε χαρακτηριστικά, που πραγματικά αξίζει να πάρεις κάτι στη ζώνη των 100+  ευρώ, αν δλδ δε μπορείς να δώσεις και αρκετά παραπάνω... Δε πρόκειται να το μετανιώσεις!!!

----------


## dionisis92

αυτη την στιγμη εχω ενα της ιδιας εταιριας το ut61e http://www.uni-trend.com/UT61E.html  ειχα βεβαια και ενα fluke 18b αλλα το ειχα δανεισει αδερφο μου και ειχε ενα ατυχημα το πολυμετρο πτωση απο 3 οροφους οικοδομης στο τσιμεντο 
τωρα επειδη ηθελα ενα δευτερο πολυμετρο και για ταυτοχρονεσ μετρησεις και για εφεδρικο ειδα αυτο το ut70a και ειδα οτι μετραει και πηνια και πυκνωτες και ειπα μηπως και αξιζει σαν αγορα γιατι ετσι γλυτονω και χρηματα απ,οτι να αγορασω και LCR γιατι δεν υπαρχουν και πολλα χρηματα

----------


## Andreou George

OK σε καταλαβαίνω ως προς το οικονομικό σκέλος, τότε κοίτα και στα ελληνικά eshops θα βρεις με πολύ καλύτερα χαρακτηριστικά πολύμετρο από αυτό το UT70A, σε αυτές τις τιμές. Για πηνία αφού δε το έχεις ανάγκη τώρα άστο καλύτερα να πάρεις ένα LCR στο μέλλον. Δεν έχει νόημα να αγοράσεις κάτι με κριτήριο το εάν έχει ένα χαρακτηριστικό που δε σου χρειάζεται τώρα, είναι εξ ορισμού κακή αγορά!

----------

dionisis92 (22-09-12)

----------


## tmav

Θα σου πρότεινα με λίγα παραπάνω χρήματα ~87€ το παρακάτω:

*Agilent* Handheld, Multimeter digital, TRMS, U1231A

https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~eu_en/elfa...0-08&toc=19047

----------


## paul333

> Θα σου πρότεινα με λίγα παραπάνω χρήματα ~87€ το παρακάτω:
> 
> *Agilent* Handheld, Multimeter digital, TRMS, U1231A
> 
> https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~eu_en/elfa...0-08&toc=19047



Nαι αλλα δεν διαβασες

All prices are in EUR exclusive of VAT and freight charges

ολες η τιμες ειναι χωρις φπα και εξοδα αποστολης

παρακατω
To avoid Swedish VAT of 25 % you must have a customer number and a valid VAT number. Applies for deliveries within EU.

Eδω ζηταει επαγγελματικο ΑΦΜ αλλιως θα πληρωσεις φπα 25% στο sweden(σουηδια)

επισης εξοδα αποστολης
Normal door to door within EU     5 kg     EUR 25     1-3 days

----------


## dionisis92

οποτε θα παραγγειλω ενα απλο πολυμετρο και θα παρω στο μελλον ενα LCR 
τη λετε να παρω ενα ιδιο πολυμετρο σαν αυτο που εχω ηδη http://www.uni-trend.com/UT61E.html η να παρω καποιo αλλo μαρκαs (extech ,mastech,bk precision......) για να συγκρινω και τα νουμερα που μου δινει το καθε πολυμετρο ;

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Θα σου πρότεινα με λίγα παραπάνω χρήματα ~87€ το παρακάτω:
> 
> *Agilent* Handheld, Multimeter digital, TRMS, U1231A



Το U1233 είναι το ποιο δυνατό μικρό.
Με ένα τηλεφώνημα στην NetScope μπορείς να μάθεις τι τιμή μπορούν να σου κάνουν. 
Ζήτα την Κυρια Γαλατά , και πες και το όνομα μου. 
http://www.netscope.gr/ViewShopStati...px?ValueId=947

----------

dionisis92 (22-09-12)

----------


## haris_216

> Ο αντίλογος περί ερασιτεχνικής χρήσης ή επαγγελματικής χρήσης, είναι χαζομάρες.



χμμμ ενδιαφέρον.
δηλαδή εγώ (απλός κατσαβιδάκιας) αν θελήσω κολλητήρι για να κολλήσω κάνα καλώδιο μάλλον πρέπει να πάρω σταθμό κόλλησης.
και βέβαια, αν η κυρά ζητήσει να της βάλω στον τοίχο κάνα γαντζάκι για να κρεμάει τις σκούπες, σίγουρα θα απορρίψω το δράπανο. έστω και κρουστικό. πιστολέτο κατευθείαν
σωστά;

----------


## Nightkeeper

> χμμμ ενδιαφέρον.
> δηλαδή εγώ (απλός κατσαβιδάκιας) αν θελήσω κολλητήρι για να κολλήσω κάνα καλώδιο μάλλον πρέπει να πάρω σταθμό κόλλησης.
> και βέβαια, αν η κυρά ζητήσει να της βάλω στον τοίχο κάνα γαντζάκι για να κρεμάει τις σκούπες, σίγουρα θα απορρίψω το δράπανο. έστω και κρουστικό. πιστολέτο κατευθείαν
> σωστά;





Φιλε Χαρη το γνωστο ρητο ''τα εργαλεια κανουν το μαστορα'' δεν ειναι τυχαιο..Το να εχεις καποιο απλο/φτηνο οργανο/εργαλειο  ειναι καθαρα λυση αναγκης που σε καποια δυσκολη στιγμη πιθανον να σε  ''πουληση'' .. Το να εχεις ενα καλο οργανο/εργαλειο εκτος απο επενδηση  ειναι και ενδειξη επαγγελματισμου και σοβαροτητας,ασχετα αν εισαι κατα  τα αλλα ερασιτεχνης.Εχει τυχη να παρω πολυμετρακη τσεπης των 6 ευρο (για  να το εχω μονιμα στο αμαξη μαζι με λιγα εργαλεια αναγκης) και απο  καινουργιο ειχε μεσα παλια χαλασμενη μπαταρια που ειχε βγαλη  υγρα...Αλλαζοντας την διαπιστωσα πως και ο επιλογεας του δεν δουλευε  σωστα...εφτιαξα και αυτο...Ε,μετα απο ολλα αυτα εκανε περα και  δουλεψε..(λεμε τωρα)...Το αποτελεσμα,ασχολιθηκα  καμια ωρα,αγορασα  μπαταρια και στο φιναλε εχω ενα εργαλειο που μονο εργαλειο δεν το  λες.......
Ετσι κι'αλλιος και επιστρωφη να το εκανα δεν συμφερη απο θεμα μεταφορικων..
Τι  εχω λοιπον να περιμενω απο ενα τετοιο οργανο ? Ακριβεια ? Ταχυτητα ?  Αξιοπιστια ? .... Τιποτα απο αυτα φυσικα...Απλα ειναι η ''ρεζερβα'' στην  αναγκη και τιποτα αλλο...
Κακα τα ψεματα,οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις,και  ειδηκα στα οργανα ειναι σημαντικο να εχεις κατι καλο,θα σου κοστιση  λιγοτερο αν σκεφτεις το οτι σε μια δυσκολη θα σε βγαλη περα σε αντιθεση  με κατι της πλακας που ειναι ''κυριακη χαρα δευτερα λυπη''....

----------


## haris_216

Γιάννη δεν θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου. άλλωστε κι εγώ έχω συνηθίσει από τον πατέρα μου να παίρνω το καλύτερο που μπορώ.
αλλά δεν γίνεται να ισοπεδώνονται όλα με ατάκες του στυλ "Ο αντίλογος περί ερασιτεχνικής χρήσης ή επαγγελματικής χρήσης, είναι χαζομάρες." καλώς ή κακώς υπάρχουν ερασιτέχνες και επαγγελματίες. και υπάρχουν και μηχανήματα/εργαλεία κατάλληλα και για τους μεν και για τους δε.
όχι απαραίτητα κινεζιές του 10άρικου αλλά σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν δέχομαι ότι για να κάνω 5 πράγματα στο σπίτι μου πρέπει να πάρω πολύμετρο των 200 ευρώ

----------

αλπινιστης (03-10-12), 

KOKAR (22-09-12), 

leosedf (01-10-12), 

lepouras (22-09-12), 

timekeeper (28-09-12)

----------


## xrhstosmp

> χμμμ ενδιαφέρον.
> δηλαδή εγώ (απλός κατσαβιδάκιας) αν θελήσω κολλητήρι για να κολλήσω κάνα καλώδιο μάλλον πρέπει να πάρω σταθμό κόλλησης.
> και βέβαια, αν η κυρά ζητήσει να της βάλω στον τοίχο κάνα γαντζάκι για να κρεμάει τις σκούπες, σίγουρα θα απορρίψω το δράπανο. έστω και κρουστικό. πιστολέτο κατευθείαν
> σωστά;



με το κολητηρι  αν ειναι μαπα θα καεις και δε θα κολησεις,το δραπανο αν ειναι μαπα θα σηκωσεις ολη τη γειτονια απο το εκνευριστικο ρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρ και θα σου βγει η πλατη αμα τρυπησεις 6αρακι σε μπετο αλλα το μαπα πολυμετρο αμα μετρησεις τασεις δικτυου και τυχει εκεινη την ωρα να σε "πουλήσει " δε σε βλεπω και πολυ καλα..αν οχι απο ηλεκτροπληξια απο καμοια γυάλινη "ασφαλεια" που τοποθετησε ταχα για ασφαλειο ο κινεζος για να παρει το CE που θα εκσφενδονιστει (χτυπα ξυλο) προς κανενα ματι.

----------


## haris_216

δεν ξέρω αν διάβασες και παρακάτω τι έγραψα στο #12 αλλά εξαίρεσα τις κινεζιές (τις φτηνοκινεζιές εννοώ γιατί κατά τα άλλα η κίνα βρίσκεται ολούθε).
δεν μιλάω συνεπώς για μάπα ή για αριστούργημα αλλά για το κατάλληλο εργαλείο για κάθε δουλειά.
θεωρώ ότι υπάρχει θέμα με την επαφή με την πραγματικότητα (τεχνική, οικονομική ή όποια άλλη) όταν κάποιος προτείνει ως μόνη λύση (για ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ εργασία) το πολύμετρο των 150+

----------


## plouf

> με το κολητηρι  αν ειναι μαπα θα καεις και δε θα κολησεις,το δραπανο αν ειναι μαπα θα σηκωσεις ολη τη γειτονια απο το εκνευριστικο ρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρ και θα σου βγει η πλατη αμα τρυπησεις 6αρακι σε μπετο αλλα το μαπα πολυμετρο αμα μετρησεις τασεις δικτυου και τυχει εκεινη την ωρα να σε "πουλήσει " δε σε βλεπω και πολυ καλα..αν οχι απο ηλεκτροπληξια απο καμοια γυάλινη "ασφαλεια" που τοποθετησε ταχα για ασφαλειο ο κινεζος για να παρει το CE που θα εκσφενδονιστει (χτυπα ξυλο) προς κανενα ματι.



ασ μήν ήμαστε υπερβολικοί . η πιθανότητα να ΜΗΝ δειξει τίποτα η "κινεζια" ειναι υπερβολικά χαμηλή εώς ανύπαρκτη, το θέμα με τις "κιζεζίες" είναι αφενως η απόκλιση απο την πραγματική τιμή (οχι μεγάλη κατ εμε για απλές δουλειες) και το ότι χαλάνε σχετικά ευκολα με βάση τα καλά που έχουν όλες τις απαραίτητες προστασίες.


ΕΠΙΣΗ ΟΣΟ ΑΦΟΡΑ τις υψηλές τάσεις (>50volt) οταν χρειάζεται να ακουμπήσεις καλώδιο ρεύματος ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ελένχεις και με πολύμετρο ΚΑΙ με κατσαβίδι ΚΑΙ *ΑΦΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ τα προηγουμενα* δοκιμάζεις με μια γρήγορο πέρασμα του δακτύλου απο την έξω μερια το καλώδιο, έτσι ώστε (σε περίπτωση που σε έχει πουλήσει και το πολυμετρο και το κατσαβίδι) 8α φας τίναγμα οι μυς του δακτυλου θα μαζέψουν (αρα θα κλεισει και θα απομακρυνθει απο το καλώδιο)

το πολύμετρο όσο καλό και να είναι πάντα με το ρεύμα το φοβάσαι (φοβος με την έννοια του σεβασμού-προσοχής)

----------


## savnik

Όποιος αγοράζει κάτι πρέπει:
1. Να ξέρει γιατί το αγοράζει
2. Να ξέρει πού θα το χρησιμοποιήσει
3. Να ξέρει να το χρησιμοποήσει

----------

Andreou George (22-09-12), 

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69 (24-09-12), 

haris_216 (22-09-12), 

leosedf (01-10-12), 

Nickolaos (22-09-12), 

SRF (22-09-12)

----------


## xrhstosmp

hcap0109.jpg
αυτοι οι "ακροδεκτες οργανου" χρησιμοποιουνται 99% στα φτηνιαρικα οργανακια που πολουνται ως 30-40 ευρω εκτος ελαχιστων εξαιρεσεων.
ειναι εντελως απαραδεκτοι και σε αντοχη (αν τους τραβηξεις ουτε το βαρος του οργανου δεν αντεχουν) και σε υλικο(διατομη αγωγου 0.22 mm2 και ουτε) και σε σχεδιασμο( το μερος που κουμπωνει στο οργανο ειναι ακαλυπτο,αν φυγει την ωρα που μετρας μαλλον θα δωσεις ταση στο μπουτι σου).
Παντα για τασεις δικτυου οποιος με θεωρει υπερβολικο μαλλον εχει αγνοια κινδυνου και δεν φταιω εγω για αυτο.....

για αντιστασουλες μπαταριουλες κλπ κλπ μια χαρα ειναι

και επειδη σε αυτη τη συζητηση δε βγαζει κανεις ακρη (εγω π.χ τα θεωρω σκουπιδια καποιος αλλος σαν την πιο επιτυχημενη αγορα που εχει κανει ποτε) προσοχη τι μετρας και πως το μετρας.

ΥΓ μην αφηνετε ποτε το σκου εεε τις πολυμετραρες αυτες στο αμαξι με καυσωνα πανω απο 1 ωρα. Απο βολτ-ωμ-αμπερ θα μετρανε ριχτερ μποφορ  θερμιδες :Tongue2:

----------


## Andreou George

> hcap0109.jpg
> αυτοι οι "ακροδεκτες οργανου" χρησιμοποιουνται 99% στα φτηνιαρικα οργανακια που πολουνται ως 30-40 ευρω εκτος ελαχιστων εξαιρεσεων.
> ειναι εντελως απαραδεκτοι και σε αντοχη (αν τους τραβηξεις ουτε το βαρος του οργανου δεν αντεχουν) και σε υλικο(διατομη αγωγου 0.22 mm2 και ουτε) και σε σχεδιασμο( το μερος που κουμπωνει στο οργανο ειναι ακαλυπτο,αν φυγει την ωρα που μετρας μαλλον θα δωσεις ταση στο μπουτι σου).
> Παντα για τασεις δικτυου οποιος με θεωρει υπερβολικο μαλλον εχει αγνοια κινδυνου και δεν φταιω εγω για αυτο.....
> 
> για αντιστασουλες μπαταριουλες κλπ κλπ μια χαρα ειναι
> 
> και επειδη σε αυτη τη συζητηση δε βγαζει κανεις ακρη (εγω π.χ τα θεωρω σκουπιδια καποιος αλλος σαν την πιο επιτυχημενη αγορα που εχει κανει ποτε) προσοχη τι μετρας και πως το μετρας.
> 
> ΥΓ μην αφηνετε ποτε το σκου εεε τις πολυμετραρες αυτες στο αμαξι με καυσωνα πανω απο 1 ωρα. Απο βολτ-ωμ-αμπερ θα μετρανε ριχτερ μποφορ  θερμιδες



Έτσι είναι, σαν καταναλωτές πρέπει να έχουμε απαιτήσεις, δε μπορεί να μας πουλάνε για CAT III ξέρω εγώ όργανα που το καλύπτουν τυπικά, αλλά όχι ουσιαστικά με σωστό συνδιασμό από probes & input protection. Ακόμα και όταν το χρησιμοποιείς μόνο για low power κυκλώματα με μπαταρίες, αν το χρειαστείς μια μέρα στην ανάγκη να μετρήσεις τη μπρίζα του σπιτιού σου, θα το κάνεις, γιατί ο κατασκευαστής σου λέει ότι το όργανο που πήρες πληρεί τις προδιαγραφές, όμως εσύ μπορεί να το πληρώσεις με τραυματισμό... Θα ήταν πολύ πιο έντιμο από πλευράς τους να σου λένε NOT FOR MAINS POWER/ELECTRICIANS WORK ή κάτι σχετικό. Δε θα χαλούσε σε τίποτα τις πωλήσεις τους, αφού για αυτό τα παίρνουν οι χομπίστες, επειδή τους αρκούν για περιστασιακές μετρήσεις που δεν απαιτούν ακρίβεια... Και όταν προχωράνε με το χόμπι τους και δημιουργείται ανάγκη για καλύτερο όργανο, ε θα πάνε να το πάρουν φυσικά... 

το ΥΓ με έκανε και γέλασα, πετυχημένο!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## JOUN

> θεωρώ ότι υπάρχει θέμα με την επαφή με την πραγματικότητα (τεχνική, οικονομική ή όποια άλλη) όταν κάποιος προτείνει ως μόνη λύση (για ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ εργασία) το πολύμετρο των 150+



Eτσι ακριβως ειναι,νομιζω καταλαβαινουμε ολοι ποιον εννοεις..

----------


## plouf

> hcap0109.jpg
> αυτοι οι "ακροδεκτες οργανου" *χρησιμοποιουνται 99% στα φτηνιαρικα οργανακια* που πολουνται ως 30-40 ευρω εκτος ελαχιστων εξαιρεσεων.
> ειναι εντελως απαραδεκτοι και σε αντοχη (αν τους τραβηξεις ουτε το βαρος του οργανου δεν αντεχουν) και σε υλικο(διατομη αγωγου 0.22 mm2 και ουτε) και σε σχεδιασμο( *το μερος που κουμπωνει στο οργανο ειναι ακαλυπτο*,αν φυγει την ωρα που μετρας μαλλον θα δωσεις ταση στο μπουτι σου).
> Παντα για τασεις δικτυου οποιος με θεωρει υπερβολικο μαλλον εχει αγνοια κινδυνου και δεν φταιω εγω για αυτο.....
> 
> για αντιστασουλες μπαταριουλες κλπ κλπ μια χαρα ειναι
> 
> και επειδη σε αυτη τη συζητηση δε βγαζει κανεις ακρη (εγω π.χ τα θεωρω σκουπιδια καποιος αλλος σαν την πιο επιτυχημενη αγορα που εχει κανει ποτε) προσοχη τι μετρας και πως το μετρας.
> 
> ΥΓ μην αφηνετε ποτε το σκου εεε τις πολυμετραρες αυτες στο αμαξι με καυσωνα πανω απο 1 ωρα. Απο βολτ-ωμ-αμπερ θα μετρανε ριχτερ μποφορ  θερμιδες



αυτά τα ποσοστά ηθελα να ήξερα που τα βρίσκετε .. σε ΚΑΝΕΝΑ φτηνιάρικο που εχω δει πάρει ΔΕΝ εχει ακάλυπτη τη μπανανα.. ελεος να λεμε σοβαρα πράγματα.. οσο για το βάρος του οργάνου το αντεχει σίγουρα ομως δεν ειναι για κακομεταχείριση..
βέβαια καλο ειναι κανένα όργανο να μην το κακομεταχειρίζεσαι..

----------


## dionisis92

παντος παροτι το πολυμετρο που εχω αυτη την στιγμη uni-t ut61e ειναι σχετικα φτηνιαρικο 44 ευρω απο ebay εχει πολυ καλη προστασια με high energy fuses ,CAT I ,και αρκετα καλης ποιοτητας και χοντρους ακροδεκτες 
review εδω : http://www.eevblog.com/forum/product...ardown-photos/

----------


## Andreou George

UT61e με UT70a καμία σχέση! Καλύτερα να πάρεις ένα δεύτερο UT61e αν βρεις!  :Wink: 
Την τιμή την κοιτάμε πάντα σε σχέση με το τι μας προσφέρει, εννοείται αυτό!
Συνήθως βέβαια φτηνό στα ηλεκτρονικά παραπέμπει σε φτηνιάρικη κατασκευή, χαμηλά στάνταρντς κτλ
Να είδες στο UT61e κατάφεραν μια μείωση στη τιμή επειδή δεν έχει backlight για παράδειγμα.
(Και αντίστοιχα κάθε εταιρία κοιτάζει να γλυτώσει χρήματα όπου μπορεί, ανάλογα με το σε ποιο target group στοχεύει κάθε μοντέλο που φτοιάχνει, όπως έχεις δει και στα reviews του David Jones φαντάζομαι.)
Πες μας τελικά τι θα διαλέξεις, θα κοιτάξεις και για άλλη ευκαιρία στο ebay; Προσανατολίζεσαι σε κάτι ή σε μπερδέψαμε με τις απόψεις μας;  :Biggrin:

----------


## dionisis92

λοιπον αυτο που εβγαλα ως συμπερασμα ειναι να μεινω μακρια απο το 70α και να παρω ενα καλυτερων χαρακτηριστικων ισως παρατεινω λιγο την αγορα του δευτερου πολυμετρου μεχρι να ανεβασω λιγο το κασε μου για να παρω ενα καλυτερων χαρακτηριστικων και ποιοτητας κατασκευης σκεφτομαι να παρω η το fluke 18β (παλι) η το agilent που μου προτειναν και θα παρω ενα LCR αργοτερα οταν μου χρειαστει να μετραω και πηνεια

----------


## Nikolaskn

30 χρονια τωρα εχω ενα Metex  M-4650.Δουλευει αψογα.Το ειχα παρει και πολυ φτηνα σαν μεταχειρησμενο,  καπου 2 χιλιαρικα(σε δραχμες) αν θυμαμε καλα.Επισεις θα σου χρειασθει και ενα αναλογικο πολυμετρο μεγαλης αντιστασης

----------


## dionisis92

> Επισεις θα σου χρειασθει και ενα αναλογικο πολυμετρο μεγαλης αντιστασης



 αναλογικο πολυμετρο εχω ενα παλιο του πατερα μου(ηλεκτρλογος) η μαρκα εχει σβησει βεβαια με τον καιρο αλλα γραφει στο καπακι αναγλυφα made in usa

----------


## ggr

> UT61e με UT70a καμία σχέση! Καλύτερα να πάρεις ένα δεύτερο UT61e αν βρεις! 
> Την τιμή την κοιτάμε πάντα σε σχέση με το τι μας προσφέρει, εννοείται αυτό!
> Συνήθως βέβαια φτηνό στα ηλεκτρονικά παραπέμπει σε φτηνιάρικη κατασκευή, χαμηλά στάνταρντς κτλ
> *Να είδες στο UT61e κατάφεραν μια μείωση στη τιμή επειδή δεν έχει backlight για παράδειγμα.*
> (Και αντίστοιχα κάθε εταιρία κοιτάζει να γλυτώσει χρήματα όπου μπορεί, ανάλογα με το σε ποιο target group στοχεύει κάθε μοντέλο που φτοιάχνει, όπως έχεις δει και στα reviews του David Jones φαντάζομαι.)
> Πες μας τελικά τι θα διαλέξεις, θα κοιτάξεις και για άλλη ευκαιρία στο ebay; Προσανατολίζεσαι σε κάτι ή σε μπερδέψαμε με τις απόψεις μας;




Συμφωνω κι εγω, το UT61 ειναι αρκετα καλο παντα σε σχεση με τα λεφτα του, και σε συγκριση με αλλα πολυμετρα ιδιας κατηγοριας τιμης, επισης
 ειναι true rms. Παντως το συγκεκριμενο εχει backlight κανονικα.

----------


## ggr

_λοιπον αυτο που εβγαλα ως συμπερασμα ειναι να μεινω μακρια απο το 70α και να παρω ενα καλυτερων χαρακτηριστικων ισως παρατεινω λιγο την αγορα του δευτερου πολυμετρου μεχρι να ανεβασω λιγο το κασε μου για να παρω ενα καλυτερων χαρακτηριστικων και ποιοτητας κατασκευης σκεφτομαι να παρω η το fluke 18β (παλι) η το agilent που μου προτειναν και θα παρω ενα LCR αργοτερα οταν μου χρειαστει να μετραω και πηνεια
_


Αυτο ειναι το καλυτερο που μπορεις να κανεις εφοσον διαθετεις τα χρηματα για κατι καλυτερο. Καλυτερα να περιμενεις λιγο για να παρεις κατι καλυτερο παρα να παρεις κατι αμεσα , ιδιας κατηγοριας με αυτο που εχης ηδη.

----------


## turist

Πάντως θα μείνεις ικανοποιημένος με το UT-61 για τα λεφτά του.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> λοιπον αυτο που εβγαλα ως συμπερασμα ...........να παρω ενα καλυτερων χαρακτηριστικων και ποιοτητας κατασκευης ....... το fluke 18β (παλι) η το agilent που μου προτειναν



Η οικονομική σειρά Fluke προσφέρει αξιοπιστία κατασκευής και προστασία στον χρήστη, αλλά στερούνται λειτουργιών και ταχύτητας.
Περί Agilent, στο 2011 έκαναν μια επιθετική κίνηση στο να παρουσιάζοντας μοντέλα που έχουν 30% περισσότερο εξοπλισμό αλλά και συνάμα 30% μικρότερη τιμή από τα Fluke.
Έτσι ακόμα και τα μικρά επαγγελματικά κάνουν Data logging.

Η έξυπνη κίνηση από πλευρά καταναλωτή είναι να εκμεταλλευτεί το ανταγωνισμό των εταιριών, και να πάρει το πιο πλούσιο πακέτο, από τα προσφερόμενα.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> χμμμ ενδιαφέρον.
> δηλαδή εγώ (απλός κατσαβιδάκιας)



Μπήκες σε λάθος συζήτηση αγαπητέ, απλέ κατσαβιδάκια. 
Όταν ο άλλος δεν είναι πρωτάρης στα πολύμετρα , επιζητεί να ακουμπήσει ποιότητα.
Απο την αλλη όποιος έχει στάσιμες απαιτήσεις πάει να πει ότι κοιμάται του καλού καιρού, και έτσι, δεν πρέπει να κάνουμε φασαρία,  για να μην τον ταράξουμε και ξυπνήσει.

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Όταν ο άλλος δεν είναι πρωτάρης στα πολύμετρα , επιζητεί να ακουμπήσει ποιότητα.
> Απο την αλλη όποιος έχει στάσιμες απαιτήσεις πάει να πει ότι κοιμάται του καλού καιρού, και έτσι, δεν πρέπει να κάνουμε φασαρία,  για να μην τον ταράξουμε και ξυπνήσει.



Ρε Κυριακο, το πρωτο σου πολυμετρο τι ηταν?
Γιατι εμενα τα οικονομικα μου οταν το αγορασα, μου επετρεπαν να παρω ενα TELE GM 270 που το πηρα 1200 δραχμες περιπου (στις αρχες του 90) και το εχω ακομα και λειτουργει σαν 2ο ή και 3ο, αλλα μια χαρα με υπηρετησε οταν ηταν το πρωτο και μοναδικο μου. (Αυτη τη στιγμη εχω διπλα μου 3 αναλογικα - 4 ψηφιακα και ενα καπασιτομετρο-και εμενα μου αρεσουν τα οργανα βλεπεις!)
Το βρισκω υπερβολικο να προτεινουμε σε καποιον για πρωτο πολυμετρο να παει να σκασει 100+ €. Δεν ξερουμε καν αν του περισσευουν και ουτε αν πραγματικα το χρειαζεται. Οταν καποιος ειναι στο ξεκινημα, του λεω να παρει ενα mastech με 20 - 30 € και στην πορεια θα δει τι πραγματικα χρειαζεται, γιατι το πολυμετρο μας το οριζουν οι απαιτησεις της δουλειας μας (και τωρα πια και η τσεπη μας).
Φτανει πια με το :*Αν δεν παρεις 800€ πολυμετρο θα σκοτωθεις και αντι για ταση θα σου δειχνει τον Βορρα!*
Για αρχη καλα ειναι και τα μικρα.
Και οταν δει ο καθενας τι πραγματικα χρειαζεται τοτε παιρνει το ακριβο-γιατι πλεον θα το χρειαζεται!
Αληθεια, ποσοι απο εμας ειχαν για πρωτο τους ενα fluke?

----------


## d.antonis

Παντως παιδες το fluke που εχω εχει αποδειχθει πολυ αξιοπιστο ,το εχω βεβαια στο εργαστηριο μου και για τις εξω δουλειες εχω ενα Protek νομιζω γραφει 505 κι αυτο καλο για τα λεφτα που το'χα παρει αρκετα χρονια τωρα.Του αλλαξα ομως καλωδια για λογους ασφαλειας.Πολυ ικανοποιημενος κι απο τα δυο.

----------


## paul333

Στην ελλαδα σημερα σε ποιον θα μπορουσαν να απευθυνθουν αυτα τα πολυμετρα οταν υπαρχει τοση ανεργια?,
να το πηρε καποιος οταν στην ελλαδα υπηρχαν τα λεφτα το καταλαβαινω, τωρα που ολη ζουμε με δανεικα και κοβουν συνεχεια
 το να παει καποιος να δωσει 170-180euro+καλωδιο 40euro+θηκη 20euro για να το δει συγκρινει το ακριβο με το φτηνο το βρισκω υπερβολη, αλλα αυτο ειναι η προσωπικη μου αποψη.

----------


## xsterg

τι να σας πω. εγω εχω και πολυμετρα fluke αλλα στην  τσαντα που παιρνω οταν κανω επιτοπιες επισκευες σε εργοστασια φυσικα και δεν εχω fluke. εχω παρει για εκει ενα ταπεινο vc97 το οποιο για μετρησεις στα εργοστασια ειναι οτι πρεπει. δεν κινδυνευω να μου το κλεψουν, δεν φοβαμαι μημπως πεσει μεσα σε νερα και χαλασει, δεν φοβαμαι μημπως πεσει γενικα και σπασει. το πηρα 18€ με τα μεταφορικα απο το ebay. δεν ειναι fluke αλλα κανει την δουλεια του. καλο ειναι να ιεραρχουμε τα πραγματα. καλα τα fluke αλλα δεν χρειαζεται για να μετρησει καποιος μια μπαταρια. η ο αρχαριος ας ξεκινησει με ενα αρκετα φθηνοτερο και μετα θα παρει και το ακριβοτερο.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Ρε Κυριακο, το πρωτο σου πολυμετρο τι ηταν?
> Γιατι εμενα τα οικονομικα μου οταν το αγορασα, μου επετρεπαν να παρω ενα TELE GM 270 που το πηρα 1200 δραχμες περιπου



Εγω ήμουν καλός μαλάκας και πλήρωσα 35 χιλιάρικα και πήρα όργανο για επαγγελματία (made in Taiwan)  το 1990,
και το 1996 άνοιξα το μαγαζί μου, και το όργανο μου έβγαζε το μεροκάματο μου. 
Ειλικρινά εχω βαρεθεί τις ατέρμονες συζητήσεις για τις θεωρίες του καθένα που έχει ένα περιορισμένο πεδίο εργασιών η χόμπι. 

Στο 2012 υπάρχει πληθώρα προτάσεων για ποιοτικά όργανα από σχεδόν δέκα μάρκες,
ασχολούμαι με την ενημέρωση σε αυτά τα θέματα, σνομπάρισμα στα επώνυμα, και δικαιολογίες για φτώχεια είναι παράλογες. 
Τα ίδια λέγατε και πριν δυο χρόνια, αλλά παίρνατε κινητά τηλέφωνα των 200 και 300 Ευρώ για να πουλάτε μούρη στις γκόμενες,
και όλοι έχετε στα συρτάρια από τρία.

Στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής, ακόμα και ο άνεργος τεχνίτης δεν αγοράζει εργαλεία όταν δεν το αντέχει.
Αλλά συνεχίζει να ενημερώνετε για το μέλλον.
Ορισμένοι κάνετε λες και σας έβαλε κανένας το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό.


Τέλος θα ήθελα να πω σε αυτούς που πατάνε μέσα σε εργοστάσια κάτι σοβαρό.  
Το Μάρτιο του 2012 μπήκε σε εφαρμογή νέα νόρμα ασφάλειας για τις προδιαγραφές ασφαλείας στα πολύμετρα.
Και ιδιαίτερα στον τύπο ακροδεκτών, κανονίστε μην πάθετε κανένα ατύχημα με ανώνυμο η παλιό πολυμετρο στα χέρια, 
δεν πρόκειται να πάρετε φράγκο από ασφαλιστική ακόμα και εάν γλυτώσετε την ζωή σας, διότι θα πουν ότι για αυτό που πάθατε,
προήλθε από προσωπική σας αμέλεια, με την χρήση μη παραδεκτου εξοπλισμού.

Και όταν μιλάω για ασφαλιστική εννοώ την διπλή ασφάλιση που κάνουν οι βιομηχανίες στους εργάτες.
ΙΚΑ + Ιδιωτική.

----------

Andreou George (26-09-12), 

Hulk (27-09-12), 

moutoulos (27-09-12), 

p.gabr (26-09-12)

----------


## haris_216

> Ειλικρινά εχω βαρεθεί τις ατέρμονες συζητήσεις για τις θεωρίες του καθένα που έχει ένα περιορισμένο πεδίο εργασιών η χόμπι.



τη λύση του να σταματήσεις να συμμετέχεις σε αυτές τις συζητήσεις (για να μην βαριέσαι το λέω) την σκέφτηκες;;;

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Εγω ήμουν καλός μαλάκας και πλήρωσα 35 χιλιάρικα και πήρα όργανο για επαγγελματία (made in Taiwan)  το 1990,
> Την απαντηση την εδωσες μονος σου. Για την ιδια περιοδο μιλαμε. Σαν φοιτητης, ουτε στα πιο κρυφα μου ονειρα δεν θα μπορουσα να παρω 35.000 πολυμετρο. Δεν εισαι μ@λ@κας αν αγορασες ακριβο οργανο. Το μονο που σημαινει ειναι οτι μπορουσες να το αγορασεις-οποτε μετα το επιχειρημα γινεται κομπασμος οικονομικης ανεσης.
> 
> Στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής, ακόμα και ο άνεργος τεχνίτης δεν αγοράζει εργαλεία όταν δεν το αντέχει.
> Αυτη την περιοδο και αρκετοι που εργαζονται. (δεν ειμαι ενας απο αυτους-ευτυχως)
> 
> Ορισμένοι κάνετε λες και σας έβαλε κανένας το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό.
> Οχι αλλα δεν βοηθας και κανεναν ετσι. Μια μονοπλευρη αποψη δεν βοηθαει καποιον να καταληξει σε συμπερασμα.
> 
> ...



Οταν λοιπον μου ζητησε ο κολλητος μου πολυμετρο για να μετραει την μπαταρια του αυτοκινητου του, τις ασφαλειες και τις λαμπες, του προτειναι 23 € πολυμετρο.
Το ιδιο οταν μου ζητησε ο "κατσαβιδακιας" θειος μου για το σπιτι, οπου καταπιανεται να φτιαξει καμια πριζα ή κανενα λαμπατερ.

Καταλαβε λοιπον οτι για να προτεινεις ενα οργανο σε καποιον πρεπει να ξερεις τι θα το κανει.
Αν ειναι επαγγελματιας και δουλευει-ναι θελει κατι ακριβο.
Ο φοιτητης ή ο κατσαβιδακιας, μια χαρα θα βολευτουνε με ενα φθηνο, και οπως ξαναγραψα, ΟΤΑΝ προχωρησουν και δουν τι χρειαζονται ΤΟΤΕ θα αγορασουν το ακριβο.

----------


## sotron1

> Οταν λοιπον μου ζητησε ο κολλητος μου πολυμετρο για να μετραει την μπαταρια του αυτοκινητου του, τις ασφαλειες και τις λαμπες, του προτειναι 23 € πολυμετρο.
> Το ιδιο οταν μου ζητησε ο "κατσαβιδακιας" θειος μου για το σπιτι, οπου καταπιανεται να φτιαξει καμια πριζα ή κανενα λαμπατερ.
> 
> Καταλαβε λοιπον οτι για να προτεινεις ενα οργανο σε καποιον πρεπει να ξερεις τι θα το κανει.
> Αν ειναι επαγγελματιας και δουλευει-ναι θελει κατι ακριβο.
> Ο φοιτητης ή ο κατσαβιδακιας, μια χαρα θα βολευτουνε με ενα φθηνο, και οπως ξαναγραψα, ΟΤΑΝ προχωρησουν και δουν τι χρειαζονται ΤΟΤΕ θα αγορασουν το ακριβο.




 :Thumbup:     Συμφωνώ και εγώ.

----------


## KOKAR

you can't teach an old dog new tricks !

----------

lepouras (27-09-12)

----------


## Andreou George

Φίλοι μου βλέπω ότι δεν αντιλαμβάνεστε κάτι σημαντικό. Έχουμε πλέον  2012, τα ηλεκτρονικά έχουνε κατακλύσει την ζωή μας, έχουνε  πολλαπλασιαστεί και οι ερασιτέχνες και οι επαγγελματίες. Και όμως ακόμα  μας πουλάνε σκουπίδια των 5-10 ευρώ για *πολύμετρα* που δεν παρέχουνε στοιχειώδη προστασία. Ε άμα εμείς σαν καταναλωτές επιμένουμε να αγοράζουμε *τα σκουπίδια* που μας πασάρουν για *πολύμετρα* είμαστε άξιοι της μοίρας μας.

Περάσατε  στο ντούκου αυτό που είπε ο Κυριάκος στην τελευταία του παράγραφο,  είναι όμως το ζουμί της υπόθεσης. Η προσωπική μας ασφάλεια είναι  προτεραιότητα και δε χωράει δικαιολογίες. Καλύτερα καθόλου πολύμετρο  παρά παγίδα θανάτου ή τραυματισμού, πόσο μάλλον στα χέρια ενός  ανεκπαίδευτου ερασιτέχνη (not safe-don't do it, δοκίμασε άλλο  επάγγελμα/χόμπι). Εναλλακτικά πρέπει να απαιτήσουμε την *απόσυρση ακατάλληλων οργάνων*, ώστε η αγορά να έχει μόνο ασφαλών προδιαγραφών όργανα για την κάθε δουλειά, κάτι που αναγκαστικά θα επιφέρει και μείωση των τιμών των πιο ακριβών οργάνων.

Χρειάζεται  να αλλάξει η νοοτροπία μας, χάρη σε αυτή θησαυρίζουν εις βάρος μας  μερικοί επιτήδειοι. Για σκεφτείτε και κάτι ανάλογο: Θα αγοράζατε σήμερα  καινούριο αυτοκίνητο χωρίς ABS? (Δε γνωρίζω εάν υπάρχει κιόλας πλέον  κανένα, γιατί άραγε, για σκεφτείτε το... *)  

ΥΓ1. Τα ανωτέρω  ισχύουν στο ακέραιο για τα φτηνιάρικα, από εκεί και πέρα ο "χομπίστας"  που θέλει να ξεκινήσει με κάτι οικονομικό, ναι μπορεί να το ψάξει γιατί  υπάρχουν αξιόλογες προτάσεις, αλλά πρέπει να το ψάξει ΠΟΛΥ για να πει  ότι έκανε "καλή" αγορά για τα λεφτά που θα δώσει σε σχέση με τα όσα  προσφέρει/υπόσχεται το όργανο που παίρνει.
Παραπέμπω για παράδειγμα εδώ στο βίντεο http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoeUgMFLyAw (Τίτλος: EEVblog #91 - $50 Multimeter Shootout - Extech EX330, Amprobe AM220, Elenco, Vichy VC99, GS Pro-50)
και η σύγκριση σε συγκεντρωτικό πίνακα: http://www.eevblog.com/files/EEVblog...r_Shootout.pdf
Επίσης παραπέμπω στο βίντεο http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cNc5An0DLw (Τίτλος: EEVblog #6 - Part 2 of 2 - Why cheap multimeters suck)

ΥΓ2. Με προβληματίζει αυτή η πολεμική που δημιουργείται στο φόρουμ γύρω από το θέμα "όργανα μέτρησης"  κάτι που έχω παρατηρήσει και σε άλλες αναρτήσεις. Είναι δυνατόν όταν  δίνονται σοβαρά επιχειρήματα υπέρ ή κατά να κατηγορούνται οι μεν ή οι  δεν; Και ρε παιδιά ήμαρτον, όταν μιλάμε για θέμα ασφάλειας είναι δυνατόν  να σκύβουμε το κεφάλι και να λέμε "δε βαριέσαι, θα τη βγάλω φτηνά;" Θα  περίμενα από καθένα από εμάς να *ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙ* το καλύτερο  χωρίς συμβιβασμούς σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις (και πάλι ανάλογα την  περίπτωση, μην πιάνεστε στα άκρα: Όχι, ο ερασιτέχνης που παίζει με το  arduino του, του είναι άχρηστο το 50,000 counts πολύμετρο, αλλά για το καλό του θα πρέπει να υιοθετήσει κάποια ελάχιστα standards και να πάρει ένα αξιοπρεπές όργανο)

(*)  ... και αν πείτε γιατί είναι ανάμεσα στις προδιαγραφές ασφαλείας που  ορίζει ο τάδε και ο τάδε φορέας, συγχαρητήρια, γιατί μόλις μπήκατε στο  νόημα και το πνεύμα του ζητήματος που θέλω να θίξω.

----------


## haris_216

> από εκεί και πέρα ο "χομπίστας"  που θέλει να ξεκινήσει με κάτι οικονομικό, ναι μπορεί να το ψάξει γιατί  υπάρχουν αξιόλογες προτάσεις, αλλά πρέπει να το ψάξει ΠΟΛΥ για να πει  ότι έκανε "καλή" αγορά για τα λεφτά που θα δώσει σε σχέση με τα όσα  προσφέρει/υπόσχεται το όργανο που παίρνει.



καθώς θα συνεχίσω να δηλώνω "απλός κατσαβιδάκιας" πιστεύω ότι αυτό που λες εδώ είναι πραγματικά το πιο σωστό.
ναι θέλει ψάξιμο. ακόμα, θέλει και βοήθεια από τους γνώστες. τους γνώστες του αντικειμένου όμως που εκτός από γνώση έχουν και διάθεση να βοηθήσουν και τους άλλους με ρεαλιστικές προτάσεις.
τι να το κάνω εγώ αν κάποιος φίλος ξέρει τα πάντα για το αυτοκίνητο και όταν πας να του ζητήσεις πρόταση για ένα αυτοκίνητο πόλης για να πηγαίνεις τα παιδιά στα αγγλικά και να ψωνίζεις στο supermarket εκείνος αγορεύει ότι κάτω από το SAAB XL5TSIGT3 το οποίο κάνει 53000 ευρώ στη βασική έκδοση (υποθετικό μοντέλο) δεν αξίζει να πάρεις τίποτα άλλο.
λυπάμαι αλλά αυτό το παλικάρι μπορεί να συνεχίσει να κοιμάται στο θρόνο των γνώσεών του

----------


## xsterg

νομιζω οτι ο χαρης παραπανω το εθεσε σε σωστη βαση. δεν χρειαζεται ο αλλος ferrari για να κινηθει μεχρι το σουπερ μαρκετ.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Περάσατε  στο ντούκου αυτό που είπε ο Κυριάκος στην τελευταία του παράγραφο,  είναι όμως το ζουμί της υπόθεσης. Η προσωπική μας ασφάλεια είναι  προτεραιότητα και δε χωράει δικαιολογίες. Καλύτερα καθόλου πολύμετρο  παρά παγίδα θανάτου ή τραυματισμού, πόσο μάλλον στα χέρια ενός  ανεκπαίδευτου ερασιτέχνη (not safe-don't do it, δοκίμασε άλλο  επάγγελμα/χόμπι). Εναλλακτικά πρέπει να απαιτήσουμε την *απόσυρση ακατάλληλων οργάνων*, ώστε η αγορά να έχει μόνο ασφαλών προδιαγραφών όργανα για την κάθε δουλειά, κάτι που αναγκαστικά θα επιφέρει και μείωση των τιμών των πιο ακριβών οργάνων.
> 
> Χρειάζεται  να αλλάξει η νοοτροπία μας, χάρη σε αυτή θησαυρίζουν εις βάρος μας  μερικοί επιτήδειοι. Για σκεφτείτε και κάτι ανάλογο: Θα αγοράζατε σήμερα  καινούριο αυτοκίνητο χωρίς ABS? (Δε γνωρίζω εάν υπάρχει κιόλας πλέον  κανένα, γιατί άραγε, για σκεφτείτε το... *)



Φίλε Γιώργο, η Ευρωπαϊκή ένωση πήρε στα χέρια της τον υποτιθέμενο έλεγχο αξιολόγησης ασφαλών συσκευών που εισάγονται από άλλες χώρες. 
Στην σελίδα της λοιπόν ( στην οποία δεν πατάει κανένας από τους εδώ πονηρούς ), ενημερώνουν με επίσημη κοινοποίηση,
για οτι σαβούρα εντοπίζετε.    
Ο όγκος των προϊόντων έκανε πιθανών το τμήμα αυτό να υπολειτουργεί.
Και εάν δεν χρησιμοποιούσαν την πληροφόρηση του οι Ελληνική σύλλογοι καταναλωτών, δεν θα το ξέραμε καν ότι υπάρχει τέτοιο τμήμα.  

Παρακολουθώντας την Πανελληνία ομοσπονδία Ηλεκτρολόγων, διαπίστωσα ότι ακόμα και στις ψευτο-συσκευές που παρουσιάστηκαν ότι δημιουργούν εξοικονόμηση ρεύματος, 
η εμπορική νομοθεσία είναι τέτοια που δεν άφηνε περιθώρια στην ομοσπονδία ηλεκτρολόγων να κάνει καταγγελία με σκοπό την απαγόρευση τους.

Τελευταίο αποκούμπι είναι η συναδελφική αλληλεγγύη και οι συμβουλές που αποσκοπούν στην δημοσίευση της αλήθειας, αρέσει δεν αρέσει σε μερικούς περίεργους. 
Το πολυμετρο για τον Ηλεκτροτεχνίτη είναι πρωταρχικό εργαλείο, και εκεί τελειώνει το θέμα.

----------


## TSAKALI

"Εναλλακτικά πρέπει να απαιτήσουμε την *απόσυρση ακατάλληλων οργάνων*, ώστε η αγορά να έχει μόνο ασφαλών προδιαγραφών όργανα για την κάθε δουλειά, κάτι που αναγκαστικά θα επιφέρει και μείωση των τιμών των πιο ακριβών οργάνων."

Οταν θα αποσυρθουν τα φθηνα , τα ακριβα θα γινουν ακομη ακριβοτερα, οταν φευγει ενας ανταγωνιστης απο την αγορα
ο αλλος που θα μεινει ,θα ηταν μλκαας αν εριχνε τις τιμες.
Οποιος θελει παιρνει φθηνο , οποιος θελει αγοραζει ακριβο, ο καθενας με τις αναγκες του,
αυτο περι CE ,ISO και μιζο δεν το πολυκαταλαβαινω, μαλλον για να κρατανε ψηλα τις τιμες ειναι.
Και δεν εχω ακουσει ποτε μα ποτε να σκοτωθηκε καποιος απο φθηνιαρικο πολυμετρο, δεν υπαρχει συγκριση
με το ABS του αυτοκινητου.
Και κυριοι ωριμοι πολυμετρακηδες.. σας καταλαβαινω με την επιμονη σας για τα ακριβα πολυμετρα..μιας και
δεν νομιζω να μπορειτε να χειριστητε ποτε  αλλα οργανα.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Οταν θα αποσυρθουν τα φθηνα , τα ακριβα θα γινουν ακομη ακριβοτερα, οταν φευγει ενας ανταγωνιστης απο την αγορα
> ο αλλος που θα μεινει ,θα ηταν μλκαας αν εριχνε τις τιμες.



Είσαι μικρός ακόμα ... κράτα την όρεξη σου για πραγματικές μάχες. 

Τρως μακαρόνια από το LIDL τρεις φορές ακριβότερα από όσο τα παίρνει ο Γερμανός. 
Εαν δούλευε ο ανταγωνισμός θα ήταν καλά.  :Smile: 

Και κάτι ακόμα, ο απρόσεκτος μικρός έχει πιο μεγάλη ανάγκη από ένα αληθινό πολύμετρο από ότι ο έμπειρος τεχνίτης. 
Ο έμπειρος τεχνίτης δεν θα πλησιάσει τον κίνδυνο, ενώ ο μικρός θα πάει να κάνει το μάγκα.

----------


## TSAKALI

1. Μαρεσε που με ειπες μικρο.
2. Δεν εχω φαει ποτε μακαρονια απο το LIDL
3. Βλεπεις πολλες διαφημισεις και επηρεαζεσαι, εισαι μοδατος, τι κινητο εχεις?
4. Μην ανακατευεσαι με τα εμπορικα και τις πωλησεις, ασχολησου με πολυμετρα.
5.Το πολυμετρο, οτι και να το κανεις ,ειναι πολυμετρο , οπως λεμε ..κατσαβιδι.
6. Ο βιομηχανικος εργατης (συγνωμη, ηλεκτρολογος ηθελα να πω) δεν θα γινει ποτε βιομηχανος , γιαυτο ξεκαβαλα.
7. Να μπει στο φορουμ απαγορευση για ποστ σε σχεση με πολυμετρα κατω των 200 ευρω. (ειναι επικινδυνα για την υγεια
    σας) που πας ρε καραμητρο με 50 ευρω ? πολυμετρο θα παρεις η σπορια?

----------


## haris_216

> .........................Το πολυμετρο για τον *Ηλεκτροτεχνίτη* είναι πρωταρχικό εργαλείο...................



αν και έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό που λες, εκείνο που ποτέ δεν κατάλαβες είναι ότι εδώ δεν υπάρχουν *ΜΟΝΟ* ηλεκτροτεχνίτες.

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Εντάξει φιλαράκο τα ψυχολογικά σου δεν με ενδιαφέρουν, αφού κάνεις κέφι τα σκουπίδια, πήγενε πάρτα, και παράτα μας.



Eντυπωσιαστηκα! Τετοια ευραδεια! Δεν σε περιμενα τοσο...λιγο.

Για τυπικους λογους επισυναπτω την τελευταια παραγραφο του #37 γιατι μαλλον δεν καταλαβες τιποτα.

_"Καταλαβε λοιπον οτι για να προτεινεις ενα οργανο σε καποιον πρεπει να ξερεις τι θα το κανει.
Αν ειναι επαγγελματιας και δουλευει-ναι θελει κατι ακριβο.
Ο φοιτητης ή ο κατσαβιδακιας, μια χαρα θα βολευτουνε με ενα φθηνο, και οπως ξαναγραψα, ΟΤΑΝ προχωρησουν και δουν τι χρειαζονται ΤΟΤΕ θα αγορασουν το ακριβο."_

Βεβαια χαμενο θα παει παλι γιατι ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ να ακουσεις. Υπαρχουν βεβαια και γιατροι γι'αυτο (ωριλαδες-ψυχιατροι...)





> Και άμα πάτησες εσύ σε εργοστάσιο, εγώ εχω πατήσει στο φεγγάρι.



Αν ημουν πιτσιρικας μπορει και να τσιμπαγα. Τωρα η σωστη απαντηση ειναι οτι με διασκεδασεις!
Αν σου στειλω βιογραφικο ΜΗΝ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΛΑΒΕΙΣ!!!

Παντως κριμα. Απογοητευτικα απο το επιπεδο των απαντησεων σου. Οταν σε εναν διαλογο με λογικα επιχειρηματα αντι να συζητησεις γινεσαι προσβλητικος και ειρωνικος, χανεις τον σεβασμο προς το προσωπο σου. Μην απορεις μετα γιατι γινεσαι θυμα χλευασμου.

Υ.Γ. Παρακαλω το μηνυμα 43 του Κυριακου να χαρακτηριστει ως προσβλητικο.

----------


## cloud_constructor

νταξει , απο τη μια εχω δει αυτη την συζητησει εκατομυρια φορες , απο την αλλη παντα καθομαι και διαβαζω ολα τα ποστ , δε ξερω μου αρεσει.. Οπως κ να εχει θα ελεγα στο παλικαρι που ρωτησε τι να παρει να κοιταξει για το unit 61 αυτο που ειπε , απλα αμα θελει να ειναι ασφαλης να μη παει και το βαλει σε καμια υψηλη ταση και τελος.. Μπαταριες και μπριζα οκ μετραει οποτε cool.Να δει το το shootout του eevblog που εχει το συγκεκριμενο πολυμετρο (στην γκαμα των 100$ το εχει γιατι τοτε εκανε ποιο ακριβα) και τελος.Και στο μελλον μαζευει λεφτα να παει να αγορασει ενα γαματο πολυμετρο (κανα Metrahit κανα fluke κτλ) να υσηχασει..

----------

Neuraxia (27-09-12)

----------


## KOKAR

καλα, εδω διαβάζω πράματα και θάματα.....
αλλά απο την αλλη υπάρχει άτομο που εχει όργανα πολύ σουπερ ντουπερ άλλα όταν πάει στο πεδίο έχει ένα *UT6x* γιατι άραγε ????
βρε δεν μας χεζεις βρε Νταλαρα που όποιος και να σε ρωτήσει , άσχετα αν ειναι φοιτητής η ερασιτέχνης η επαγκελματιας μια μάρκα πάει στο μυαλό σου....

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> 5.Το πολυμετρο, οτι και να το κανεις ,ειναι πολυμετρο , οπως λεμε ..κατσαβιδι.



Με τέτοια επιχειρήματα να πας να κάνεις διάλογο στα καφενεία. 
Αξιολόγηση και γνώμη δικαιούνται να έχουν αυτοί που έχουν πάρει τίτλους σπουδών και άδειες  από το Ελληνικό κράτος.
Τα θεωρήματα σου για το πως θα έπρεπέ να γεννιούνται τα παιδιά, δεν με νοιάζουν.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> νταξει , απο τη μια εχω δει αυτη την συζητησει εκατομυρια φορες , απο την αλλη παντα καθομαι και διαβαζω ολα τα ποστ , δε ξερω μου αρεσει..



Και έμενα μου αρέσει, αλλά ο στόχος είναι πάντα ένας, 
δυο από τους δέκα άμα ξυπνήσουν, είναι επιτυχία.  :Smile:

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Θα στο πω λαϊκά, είσαι πολύ καημένος. 
> Καλή διασκέδαση.



Δεν θυμαμαι να σου εδωσα καπου το δικαιωμα να μου απευθυνεσαι ετσι.
Εφοσον στερεισαι τροπων και ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟΥ μην ξαναασχοληθεις μαζι μου.
Δεν εισαι ικανος να συζητησεις και απαντας με προσβολες και μπουρδες που θα ελεγε ενα 15χρονο οταν του τελειωναν τα εφηβικα επιχειρηματα του.
ΚΡΙΜΑ.
Να ξερεις παντως οτι δεν νιωθω θυμο απεναντι σου. Το συναισθημα που μου προκαλεις ειναι λυπηση.
Οταν ενα 10χρονο σε πει μ@λ@κα, δεν παρεξηγιέσαι. Του εξηγεις οτι δεν ειναι σωστο να βριζει και του λες οτι δεν πρεπει να μιλαει ετσι.
Οταν ομως το 10χρονο 40αρισει........αυτο ειναι προβλημα και το αφηνεις το καημενο στην τυχη του.
Σε αφηνω.

Υ.Γ: Θα προτεινα και στους υπολοιπους να πραξουν το ιδιο (Σαββα μπορεις να συνετισεις ενα δεκαχρονο 40 ετων? :Wink: )

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Δεν θυμαμαι να σου εδωσα καπου το δικαιωμα να μου απευθυνεσαι ετσι.



Πρώτη φορά συναντώ σε φόρουμ άτομο με υψηλή προσωπικότητα σαν και την δικιά σου, με αβαταρ ένα μπρελόκ,
που επιζητεί σεβασμό. 
Πέρνα αργότερα, τώρα είμαι απασχολημένος.

----------


## KOKAR

ασχολίαστο.....
σε ευχαριστούμε που υπάρχεις, μας διασκεδάζεις αφάνταστα !
keep going *sparky*  :Lol:

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Λεω χαζομαρες γιατι δεν μπορω να συζητησω με επιχειρηματα. Τωρα που δεν εχω τι να πω, θα σχολιασω το αβαταρ σου!



Το γιατι δεν θα ασχοληθω αλλο μαζι σου, το λεει ο Λεπουρας στην υπογραφη του...
Καλημερα!

----------

KOKAR (29-09-12)

----------


## lepouras

> Το γιατι δεν θα ασχοληθω αλλο μαζι σου, το λεει ο Λεπουρας στην υπογραφη του...
> Καλημερα!



 :Bye:

----------

αλπινιστης (28-09-12), 

σεατ (28-09-12)

----------


## Samios60

> Δεν θυμαμαι να σου εδωσα καπου το δικαιωμα να μου απευθυνεσαι ετσι.
> Εφοσον στερεισαι τροπων και ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟΥ μην ξαναασχοληθεις μαζι μου.
> Δεν εισαι ικανος να συζητησεις και απαντας με προσβολες και μπουρδες που θα ελεγε ενα 15χρονο οταν του τελειωναν τα εφηβικα επιχειρηματα του.
> ΚΡΙΜΑ.
> Να ξερεις παντως οτι δεν νιωθω θυμο απεναντι σου. Το συναισθημα που μου προκαλεις ειναι λυπηση.
> Οταν ενα 10χρονο σε πει μ@λ@κα, δεν παρεξηγιέσαι. Του εξηγεις οτι δεν ειναι σωστο να βριζει και του λες οτι δεν πρεπει να μιλαει ετσι.
> Οταν ομως το 10χρονο 40αρισει........αυτο ειναι προβλημα και το αφηνεις το καημενο στην τυχη του.
> Σε αφηνω.
> 
> Υ.Γ: Θα προτεινα και στους υπολοιπους να πραξουν το ιδιο (Σαββα μπορεις να συνετισεις ενα δεκαχρονο 40 ετων?)





Αλεξανδρε ....Αλεξανδρε...Αλεξανδρε.....πως τολμας και αντιμιλας ετσι ...δεν εχεις σεβασμο στους ανωτερους σου ξερεις ποιος ειναι ο Κυριακος εεεεεε ξερεις ειναι  :Hammer:    ???? Αντε μην το ξανακανεις γιατι ......αντε ...

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Ένα κομματάκι πλακέτας στις 6.33 τα χαράματα βρήκε την όρεξη να πετάξει μια εξυπνάδα, εγώ τι κάνω? ψαρώνω και απαντάω, *όχι* , απλά πάω για ύπνο.

----------


## leosedf

Υποθέτω ότι όλη νύχτα πολεμούσες το έγκλημα των φτηνών πολύμετρων και τώρα μετά από μια κουραστική νύχτα πας για ύπνο σαν νυχτερίδα.. :Lol:

----------

αλπινιστης (02-10-12), 

Neuraxia (01-10-12), 

perithess (02-10-12)

----------


## KOKAR

και ομως γράφονται το ιδιο !!!!
η φωτογραφία ειναι απο το παρακάτω link http://flukemuseum.blogspot.gr/

----------

Hulk (02-10-12)

----------


## JOUN

Εμενα μου αρεσε ποιο πολυ ετσι:

----------


## lepouras

τελικά υπάρχει μια αλήθεια. ανάλογα τον άνθρωπο μπορεί να χρειάζεται πολλά λεφτά για ένα καλό <<εργαλείο>> :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Υποθέτω ότι όλη νύχτα πολεμούσες το έγκλημα των φτηνών πολύμετρων και τώρα μετά από μια κουραστική νύχτα πας για ύπνο σαν νυχτερίδα..



Κοντά έπεσες, γράφω το Review για τον Process calibrator της Agilent.

----------


## racing

Επειδή έψαχνα κι εγώ κάποια στιγμή για ένα καλό πολύμετρο, λέω να πάρω το U1233 της Agilent..
Έχει και το infrared to bluetooth adaptor.

----------


## gravis

fluke και ξερό ψωμι!

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Επειδή έψαχνα κι εγώ κάποια στιγμή για ένα καλό πολύμετρο, λέω να πάρω το U1233 της Agilent..
> Έχει και το infrared to bluetooth adaptor.



Πράγματι το  U1233 είναι το ποιο προχωρημένο μεσαίου μεγέθους. 
Και παίζει χωρίς ανταγωνισμό. 

Σήμερα με ειδοποίησε η Megger από την Αγγλία, θα μου στείλουν το AVO410 για review.  
Φαίνεται καλό με βασικές δυνατότητες + True RMS, και βέβαια ασφαλές εφόσον κουβαλάει το όνομα Megger, 
αλλά δεν έχει την πρωτοπορία του Agilent στα έχτρα χαρακτηριστικά.
Παράλληλα περιμένω μια μοντέρνα αμπεροτσιμπίιδα απο την BRYMEN η οποία θα μπορούσε να είναι το Agilent U1233 + τσιμπίδα AC/DC + την διπλή οθόνη του U1272A + δειγματοληψία 5 φόρες το δευτερόλεπτο + VFD.  
Όποιος έχει την περιέργεια να δει το τερατάκι ... κλικ εδώ. http://www.ittsb.eu/forum/index.php?topic=210.0

----------

Neuraxia (09-10-12)

----------


## ppantazis

φίλε Διονύση εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι πολλά τα λεφτά, για τέτοιο πολύμετρο. Στην αγορά ηλεκτρονικών ειδών (στην ελλάδα) μπορείς πολύ εύκολα να βρεις αντίστοιχων δυνατοτήτων με το ένα τρίτο της τιμής του. Όλα είναι θέμα του τι χρειάζεσαι εσύ. Αν παίζει ρόλο για σένα η πολύ μεγάλη ακρίβεια στις μετρήσεις, τότε δεν κάνει κανένα από τα φθηνά μοντέλα, θα πρέπει να βάλεις το χέρι βαθειά στην τσέπη. Για τις καθημερινές όμως μετρήσεις, χωρίς μεγάλη ακρίβεια, με 15 Ευρουδάκια είσαι καλυμμένος 100%. Επίσης, μην σου κακοφαίνεται το manual range, πολλοί το βρίσκουν καλύτερο έτσι. Το auto range, όπως και να το κάνουμε, χαλάει πιο εύκολα και μετράει με μεγαλύτερες αποκλίσεις, αφού μεσολαβούν επιπλέον κυκλώματα. Όσο για τα 2 GΩ που σε ενθουσίασαν, αν βρεις χρήσιμη μέτρηση άνω των 20 ΜΩ (όχι για χαβαλέ) τότε σφύρα μου . . .

----------


## nikolasr200

έχω ένα πολυμετράκι mastech mas830l το οποίο μάλλον δεν μου τα λέει καλά τελευταία..υπάρχει κάποια πρόταση για αντικατάστασή του, όπως ξεκίνησε και ο φίλος όμως, κοντά στα 50ευρώ το ut-61 Πχ που αναφέρθηκε? ή κάτι άλλο?

----------

